# Genflo Hunting Club Oglethorpe Co 1150 acres



## TLOVIN (Apr 6, 2013)

Private property/ farm
Looking for 6 to 8 members. Trying to add an additional 266 acres. Located of hwy 78, 8 miles outside of Lexington. QDM 22 total members club dues are $850 plus 200$ support fund for a total of $ 1050. 
Camp site w/ power water and you do septic. Covered skinning shed, 6 tower stands plus many more single stands and doubles. 
Pin in system/ first come first serve. 
Christian club/ This is private property. 
No alcohol allowed 
Don't miss out!! 
We are covered up with deer and turkeys. 
Hogs come and go. 
No ducks


----------



## TLOVIN (Apr 9, 2013)

Great family club!!


----------



## clearview (Apr 11, 2013)

There have been some good Bucks harvested on this property. 
Turkeys, Rabbits, a Lake in the back with Bass.

The pictures below are all from Genflo Hunt Club.


----------



## clearview (Apr 11, 2013)

More photos from the club.


----------



## TLOVIN (Apr 12, 2013)

Call/Text/Email
Trae Lovin 7062964947
Traelovin@gmail.com


----------



## TLOVIN (Apr 18, 2013)

Need 4


----------



## TLOVIN (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow


----------



## melissa Lewis (Apr 23, 2013)

When will you be showing it? you can call me at 706-201-2066


----------



## TLOVIN (Apr 23, 2013)

The property can be shown at anytime just call if interested. (706)2964946 Trae


----------



## TLOVIN (Apr 30, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## TLOVIN (May 8, 2013)

Still need members


----------



## strutlife (May 20, 2013)

Gimme a call plz. 770-617-8516 Bill


----------



## TLOVIN (Jun 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## MikeC98 (Jun 23, 2013)

Interested...if you still have openings. 404-386-7015

Thanks


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 17, 2013)

*Oglethrope co*

Hey guys , if your still looking for a safe and good club 
 better give Trea a call 
 they still need a few good members ,   the place is over due  for a big one to be kill      
  good safe camp .power and water , new plots and the field are looking good after all this rain     
 low hunting pressure and easy to get around the land 
 not sure of where you hunt , but would bet you will see more deer that ever before ,     
 its that good ,  great place for a father /son club 
 just 20 mile east of Athens off 78 hwy 
  keep calling , Trae's a working farmer and  a NEW DAD  so he's busy  ... but there still time to join the club 
  good luck  w/t


----------



## slick head hunter (Dec 20, 2013)

looking for a club for next year, would you have any open spots next year.if so pm me I would like a chance to look it over


----------



## Genfloangus (Mar 14, 2014)

Looking for 4 members that are responsible and willing to work.


----------



## cmtemple (Mar 15, 2014)

How many total acres do you have


----------



## Genfloangus (Mar 15, 2014)

1150 we did not get the 266. But might try to get it this year depending if we get the members.


----------



## Genfloangus (Mar 23, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Genfloangus (Apr 21, 2014)

Still looking for a few members.


----------



## BlackEagle (Apr 28, 2014)

Bump for a good club with lots of deer and turkeys! 

-RG


----------



## Chestnut (May 23, 2014)

*oglethrope  co club*

still short on members  ????
 ttt


----------

